# Hallmark ??



## f78565498 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi to all. 

I am actually new to this forum. I have found this few pieces of napkin ring. I was looking at the hallmark? Do anyone recognise this? Wonder if it is silver. Any comments really appreciated. Just hope to find out more about these pieces.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.925-1000.com/british_marks.html

...when will people learn to google? This took me two words: hallmark lion and a click on the search button.


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 17, 2014)

It is not a British hallmark I do not think not enough stamps for assay office, metal ,and date.
If it is a nice animal of some description it may be one of the unusual continental marks like Swiss of french.
But from the lack of detail I would have to say a makers mark and not a denotation of precious metal.
Can you make out what they are If just Initials most metal ware has some thing struck on to them .


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 7, 2014)

Silver test:
rinse edge in nitric acid, is there brown gas?
if positive, is the acid not green colored?
if positive, add to acid few drops of potassium dichromate, is it red?
if positive, silver
"30 and more recovery procedures"


----------

